# barbie dolls



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

i didn't let my cousin play with barbie dolls when i was little. i don't know why. i thought they were bad for you. i played with them as a child, and after that...i got an eating disorder. and a skin disorder. and i generally got sick. and i noticed they don't really sell them anymore. they're not popular anymore. the thing is...my cousin looks like a barbie doll. she has yellow hair, green eyes, and tanned skin. i'm sending her into modeling. she's really beautiful. and cute. i don't know. it's hard to describe. she's very 20's california. i have another relative who's like that. unfortunately i have ugly pale skin and brown hair and black eyes.


----------



## tfiio (Nov 10, 2016)

barbie dolls do have some connection to eating disorders and negative body image, but those things don't exist in a vacuum. there's a lot more to it than one toy.

and brown hair looks gorgeous in the sunset, and black eyes are hypnotizing when you stare into them. they can be equally beautiful.


----------

